# Play Dates?



## gmc (Aug 18, 2011)

I understand that dog parks are a no-no, so my question is in regard to "play dates". A friend of mine has a couple of dogs (Weimeramer and mutt, male and female). Would it be possible to have them meet in a neutral place and later play together in her fenced in yard?

Do you think it is a good idea?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No ... Apbt's or APBT/Mixes do not need play dates. Obedience Classes would be best that gives the dog controlled interaction with other dogs. My dog's only play with the dog's they have been raised with inside our home outside dog's are a no no.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with above, mine canbe withsome of the ones we have here inside the home but no on any outside dogs playing. Just not worth the chance takes 2 seconds for injury to occur so for the safety of the other persons dogs and for yours id say no.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Its all in who you ask and how old the dogs are. IMO it can be okay for pups to play together if you so chose for them to do so, however once they reach 6 - 8 months i would cut them off completely or drastically reduce the time spent as the closer to maturity pups get, the risk increases that DA will arise... Now all dogs will "turn on" at different times, i've seen highly DA pups at 5 months and i've seen dogs not hit anything remotely as DA until upwards of 8+ years. 

Either way i would invest in a break stick and learn how to use one. There are plenty of videos out there to show you how to properly use a break stick and where to get one. In some places break sticks are considered "tools of dog fighters" so i would also research your area to ensure that when you do have one you are careful about going out with it. The last thing you want to do is bring more attention to you and your dog than needed. Its widely misunderstood as break sticks have proven over the years to be the most effective and easiest way of breaking up an unwanted dog fight.. Keep in mind that these sticks should only be used on APBT's or other breeds that use the "hold and thrash" technique during a fight.. Using one on any other breed can result in harming the dog or yourself. Most breeds will "bite - release - bite"..

No matter how well behaved your dog is now, don't make the mistake in believing your dog will get along with other dogs forever. Preparing yourself for the worst will result in you being prepared to allow him to play.. Though these dogs don't need a play mate, its up to you if you want them to.. Just keep in mind with what can happen.

I also wouldn't fully allow your dog to be off leash with another, the more you can grab hold of (in the just incase situation) the more control you will end up having.

If you ask me though, its an un-needed risk. Unless you have more than one dog in your yard and your trying to allow them to interact with each other, theres really no point.. As i said these dogs don't need other dogs. You got your dog for you not for everyone elses.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If your wanting a sociable breed of dog's that will play nice with other dogs the APBT is not the breed you want to go with. They are genetically DA by nature so you should expect this to come out eventually. People think they have to socialize these dog's with other dogs for them to be better dogs this is not true in fact it's the exact opposite if you understand this breeds history it's not wise or safe to allow these animals to play with strange dogs that's setting your dog up to fail genetics will win every time.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> If your wanting a sociable breed of dog's that will play nice with other dogs the APBT is not the breed you want to go with. They are genetically DA by nature so you should expect this to come out eventually. People think they have to socialize these dog's with other dogs for them to be better dogs this is not true in fact it's the exact opposite if you understand this breeds history it's not wise or safe to allow these animals to play with strange dogs that's setting your dog up to fail genetics will win every time.


:goodpost: Exactly. Socializing is introducing your dog to new sights, smells, environments, etc. A well socialized dog is a confident dog in any situation. Sturdy and sound. Being able to play well with another dog does not mean the dog is socialized.. It just means they can play well.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

From personal past experience, I would definately say no. I dont even let my boy around the other dogs in my household. Especially the little dog ( Rat Terrier) which thinks it is king of kings and will attack Shorty at any given moment lol. We have a Boxer though and sometimes him and Shorty will play.. But definately doesnt happen a lot.

Rather be safe then sorry


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dylroche1 said:


> From personal past experience, I would definately say no. I dont even let my boy around the other dogs in my household. Especially the little dog ( Rat Terrier) which thinks it is king of kings and will attack Shorty at any given moment lol. We have a Boxer though and sometimes him and Shorty will play.. But definately doesnt happen a lot.
> 
> Rather be safe then sorry


Yep.. Crate and rotate saves. lol


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

I would say definitely no as well. I only let Jake play with my German Shepherd, Sophie. He used to play with my friend's two pit pups, but then everyone got too old and I didn't want a fight to break out because no one was fixed (this girl has two intact males, fight waiting to happen =[)

It's just not worth the risk to me. If your dog gets into any kind of fight, regardless if the other dog started it or not, chances are your dog will be blamed and even higher chances of it being taken away as an aggressive dog. At least that's how it is where I live.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I also agree but feel play dates that are walks are OK. If you have control of your pup and your friend has control over their dogs, taking a hike or a walk is not a problem. I have done this a few times with friends and we just make sure to keep the leash length in between so our pups don't really meet. I have then gone back to their place and hung out, but Mel was at my side the whole time. Their pups wanted nothing to do with him and he didn't pay them any mind after he realized they were not interested. I didn't give him free play time, more like it was my play date that he happened to come along, lol. I also think its good for Mel to be around other animals and learn to be controlled instead of being on guard around them. So yeah I think its fine for them to "meet". But play off leash in a yard? not so much.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Yep.. Crate and rotate saves. lol


Soooo true! I am always checking the backyard before I let shorty out... Would be really bad if the lil dog was out there and didnt check.. hah


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I basically agree w/ the others..but I have AM Bullies ( some say they are a bit less likely to be DA)...and I let them play with dogs of 2 people I know well who can control their dogs. But I'm confident that I can handle whatever happens and am always right there in the mix to be sure there will be no 'accidents'. Of course...they play together supervised as well.
There are also several other dogs owned by people I know reasonably well I let mine play with...on a lead, and one at a time.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Your best and safest bet is to just not do play dates. I let me dog play with dogs that she grew up with, but I don't allow her to play with strange dogs, or dogs she barely knows. I know that my dog isn't DA, but there is always a real and possible risk that she can hurt the other dogs. My dog, for example, is so pushy and energetic that often times the dogs she is allowed to play with get snippy with her, because they're ready to quit and she's not. Well all it takes is one of those instances at a play date, other dog gets snippy...nips your dog, hurts her, and your dog defends itself and ends up killing the other dog. And if you're asking this question odds are you don't own a parting/break stick, and by the time you would get your dog off the other one, the other one would either be dead or pretty tore up. So...it's better to be safe than sorry... Just sayin


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I wouldn't call them play dates .... those are a no no
But if you and your friend are always together and just want to hang around depending on the age and temperment of your dog you can introduce them slowly. If they get along fine on leash and you control the situation, making sure he/she is not being dominated or made to feel fearful, I see no problem with having hang out time, taking walks together or being in each others homes. Bring your own crate for breaks. During break time maybe you both can put all the dogs up so none feel like they are being punished just resting.
I say this cause when I lived in NYC yes Duece and I had friends we would hang out with and had our dogs. He got along with one off leash and when they got to hyper both were put up for breaks. But this should only be done by RESPONSIBLE owners who can CONTROL their dogs.
My baby brother and I loved spending time together talking dogs with our dogs again CONTROLLED situation, on leash.
For puppies you need to be able to control his environment if the friends pup is being to over powering step in and stop immediately.

If your dog is matured or older I wouldn't bother with any of it and leave him safely at home.

EDIT: Those dogs though I think maybe to fragile for play anyway


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Guess i'm in the minority here, but Kane regularly plays with 3 other dogs. These are all supervised the entire time.

1 is a english lab
1 a chow / something mix
1 is another APBT

Few pictures from the past weekend when I was dogsitting for my friend...


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

ames said:


> I also agree but feel play dates that are walks are OK. If you have control of your pup and your friend has control over their dogs, taking a hike or a walk is not a problem. I have done this a few times with friends and we just make sure to keep the leash length in between so our pups don't really meet. I have then gone back to their place and hung out, but Mel was at my side the whole time. Their pups wanted nothing to do with him and he didn't pay them any mind after he realized they were not interested. I didn't give him free play time, more like it was my play date that he happened to come along, lol. I also think its good for Mel to be around other animals and learn to be controlled instead of being on guard around them. So yeah I think its fine for them to "meet". But play off leash in a yard? not so much.


Exactly.

If you & a friend can both control your dogs for a nice little walk then I think its ok. It's the actual physical rough play that's bad. Play fight can turn to a real fight quick.


----------



## fabulous (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm also in the minority. My 9 year old dog has play dates all the time. He plays with my friends male and female APBTs, my dads Chow, my friends APBT/Shepard mix as well as our friends lab, mastiff and akbash and we have never had any issues. We make sure no toys/ food are around and a good time is had by all. My dog is very friendly with females, and 90% of the time he's good with males too, as long as they are not dominant as my guy is not neutered. I say walk them together first on neutral ground to see how they are, and slowly introduce them.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my boy also has 2 walking companions. a 1 yr old female bully. and 6 yr old female apbt. (he's popular with the ladies) but we never take them off leash. it's not so much "social" interaction. more like an exercise partner. they are happy and squirrelly when they first see each other. but after 1/2 mile they just walk. and walk and walk. after 2 or 3 miles they dont even acknowledge each other. but i NEVER take my eyes of them. and i would never let them "play" together.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

just supervise. people here have the full range of apbt, game bred all the way to petbull. you know your dog better than anyone here


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

All of these are the right answers and there is no "Minority".. The only way to answer youre question is to know your dog, and the dogs its around.. Even the finest bred Game Dog can be non DA, can "hang out" with other dogs and such...but when it wants to, will devastate the scene. Even around its family and even been around since a pup..
Only the most responsible and capable owners can handle this. 

In "petbulls", anything can be the trigger that brings out the fury, and IMHO if you are around friends that understand that, let em play, but you HAVE to know how to handle the situation should it go south..
Knowing your dog and its behaviour will help identify a possible scuffle..

If you want to take the responsibility of your dog "playing" around other dogs without control, you risk an all out bloodbath.. and if you cant control it, then you will become another part of the problem with our breed. If you want a dog to take on "play dates" get anything else but a pitbull.. they will play fine until one day...........


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

IMO if you have friends with dogs and you want to get together sure why not bring the dogs, if they like each other and play nice you can always hang out together and have the dogs at each others place.

That being said, if the dogs don't get along then they just don't get along and now you know, always supervise and make sure they are OK.

I don't let me dog get with strange dogs, but I've had her with multiple dogs from friends without a problem.

No offense but a lot of the comments are a bit exaggerated, the OP seems to have done his/her homework and knows the breed isn't sociable because of the dog park remark. 

OP if it's your friends dogs and you are going to make sure everything is done right I would say let them meet and take it from there, like I said they could hate eachother or they could play nice and help get your pitty tired in the back yard.

I agree with the posting with above mine.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I use to think that my dogs could play under close supervision and that I would be fast enough to step in before any harm would be done.

...until at the blink of an eye (no growl) she put 3 holes on the other dogs neck...thank God she didn't shake and I did step in to break it up but the damage was done.

Never again...its sad but true with this breed


----------

